

The Open Company - Running your business as if it were an Open Source Project. - artost
http://e-texteditor.com/blog/2009/opencompany

======
alain94040
Great minds think alike. I love the idea of course. The differences with
fairsoftware:

\- potentially, a smarter point system with anti-gaming features

\- a truly open source code base, instead of using the Software Bill of Rights

------
iamelgringo
I've used Alex's test editor for over a year. It's great work, and I'm glad to
see that he's opening it up to the community to work on.

------
Ennis
Wow. This is an amazing idea. I really hope it works out for him.

